# What is noise at converter/fuse box?



## Cats4Nat (Jan 28, 2004)

There is noise, sounds almost like a fan, that came on at the converter/fuse box while we were cleaning and looking around in Outback today. Is it a fan, and why does it come one...we were connected to house wall outlet and only had lights on and using vacuum, small amp use I believe, so not sure why noise is there.

I have also noticed a buzz noise coming from the under cabinet radio/cd player.....whether it is radio or cd playing from it. I think it may start at same time noise at converter starts.

Thanks!
David sunny


----------



## KellerJames (Jan 19, 2004)

David,
I've also noticed that "fan" sound and I think that's just what it is. Mine has come on when I was using very little power as well. Not sure why, but eveything is working as it should so I guess it's normal. If you find out otherwise, let us know. Thanks


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Hi all, yea its normal the converter has a built in fan to keep the electrons from overheating, remember it changes 115 volts- 30 amps to 12volts- 55 amps, who knows what it was doing running lights or charging the batteries. The time to worry is when you don't hear the fan at all, have fun cleaning.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

I think you are hearing it come on when when the refer cycles on and draws it's load from the converter.


----------



## Cats4Nat (Jan 28, 2004)

The only thing that is running would be lights powered by battery since we are connected to power at house....although we are connected to 15 amps....maybe when we were testing the a/c/furnace, etc. while cleaning the battery kicked in to give us more amps?

How do we get rid of noise/buzz from radio/cd player....comes on with fan it seems regardless of radio or cd playing.

Thanks! sunny


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Thanks all for the information on what that fan noise is coming from the area of the fuse box. We camped in our cul-de-sac this weekend (just practicing







) and heard the same thing.

Hey Jim, the fan noise we heard is probably not coming from the fridge. We had the fridge off when camping last night and heard the fan.

Later all,

Randy


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

aplvlykat sounds correct. To my knowledge, most everything in the "coach" electrical system (ie, the camper) is wired and set up to operate on 12 volts, the exceptions being the large appliances, and the wall outlets. This 12 volts is provided by either the batteries, or if connected to a shore line, the converter.

I would imagine that any amount of 12 power being drawn from the converter would generate some heat.

Perhaps the fan is thermostatically controlled, that would explain why you don't hear it all the time.

Just speculation, as I haven't taken delivery yet, but it sounds reasonable.

Tim


----------

